# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Ίσως να ήταν η θεία δίκη

## Μπία

Θα σας διηγηθώ μια ιστορία που έγινε πολύ παλιά.Ίσως πριν από 90 χρόνια.
Ένας θείος μου παντρεύτηκε μιά κωφάλαλη κοπέλα ,η οποία είχε και μιά αδελφή επίσης κωφάλαλη.Οι γονείς και οι κοντινοί συγγενείς δεν είχαν τέτοιο πρόβλημα.Κάποτε ο παππούς μου ρώτησε τον πατέρα της κοπέλας γιατί είχε δύο κωφάλαλα παιδιά ,πως έγινε αυτό το πράγμα.
Η απάντηση ήταν ανατριχιαστική.Ο πατέρας είπε πως ο Θεός τον τιμώρησε επειδή είχε κάνει πολύ κακά πράγματα όταν ήταν παιδί.Πήγαινε στο δάσος και έβρισκε τις φωλιές των πουλιών.Όταν η μάνα έφευγε για κυνήγι αυτός ανέβαινε στη φωλιά,έπιανε τους νεοσσούς και τους ξερίζωνε τη γλώσσα.Μετά καθόταν και περίμενε να γυρίσει η μάνα και έκανε χάζι που χτυπιόταν και τσίριζε από απελπισία.
Οταν παντρεύτηκε και έκανε δύο παιδιά κωφάλαλα τότε θυμήθηκε τον πόνο που έδωσε σε κείνα τα αθώα πλασματάκια.Μετάνιωσε αλλά ήταν πάρα πολύ αργά.
Η ιστορία είναι απολύτως αληθινή.

----------

